# Polished Bliss: Neglected BMW M3.



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was the latest detail, a full correction job on what was even admitted by the owner as a pretty neglected M3, here it is in the Unit yesterday morning looking pretty flat and dull, the paintwork was covered in swirls and RIDS:










The wheels were rather manky too....



















Oh joy! 

As i mentioned, the owner had amitted that he had got a bit lazy with the car and hadn't given it the attention it needed and deserved (the car has only done approx 30k but you wouldnt have guessed it to look at it), so this detail was hopefully to be what would give him a "kick up the ar$e" and make him look after it properly from now on 

So, on with the detail:

*9:30am*:

A slight delayed start as i had to take the owner home after he dropped the car off, so once back i took the car outside ready to be washed:










This would be a good time to play with the new toy too, a nice new Karcher complete with hot water, ooooooooooh! 










We've found that unless really dirty, most cars dont always need foamed as part of the pre-wash when rinsed at high pressure @ 35/40 degrees, and this was the case for the M3. So it was given a good rinse and i then set about cleaning the arches with Meguiars Super Degreaser cut 4:1 and door shuts etc cut 10:1.

Next up was the wheels, which were going to need a fair amount of work - just over 2 hours of work actually! this is what they looked like after a strong solution of Meguiars Wheel Brightener (menz 7.5 didnt do much, unsurprisingly):










I eventually got them as clean as possible with the use of Autosmarts Tardis and a clay bar, but obviously this took a while due to the design of the wheel!

At this point the heavens opened so i stopped taking pics and got on with the rest of the wash process, the car was washed with the 2BM before using nearly a litre of Tardis, as you can see below - the car was covered in tar spots:










The engine was soaked with Super Degreaser and rinsed @40 degrees after a few mins of dwelling time.

Last job was to clay the car, and i used Zymöl Lehm Clay for this as the paint was pretty rough. This was followed up with one last rinse @ 40 degrees and i then put the car inside to dry off as it was still pi$$ing down outside!

*Total Wash time: 4.5 hours*

*14:00pm*:

Once the car was dried off i taped up and took paint readings, which showed everything was nice and original at an average of 120 microns, although the lower parts and rear bumper were around the 85/90 mark.

I was going to need a fair bit of paint as the defects were bad, however due to the car being red (why do defects not show up that well on red?) they dont show that great on camera - yes they look bad enough but they were worse in the metal!



















I did a test section with Menz IP 3.02 and a Meguiars Polishing Pad @1800rpm's. This did sweet f*ck all to be honest as what appeared to be swirls at first were in fact all random scratches (i'm sure there were some swirls under there too!), i'd have needed 2 or 3 hits per section to even achieve anything like an acceptable level of correction, this paint was pretty hard too as you would expect.

Luckily, we have just taken delivery of a bunch of new 3M stuff so i decided to try out the 3M Compounding Pad:










First impressions were "damn this thing is hard!", it makes the Megs Cutting Pad feel like a finishing pad!

However, this is a good thing as this is what my new test section looked like after i'd worked the IP with the 3M [email protected]'s:










Result :thumb:

Combined with the 3M backing plate, i found the Compounding Pad a doddle to use, finding that it followed the contours of the panels with relative ease despite the firmness of its structure. A very high level of correction was achieved first time with several initial slow passes with firm pressure at the beginning of each set. The pad allowed for an LSP finish (although not as sharp as it could have been) but i wasnt paying too much attention in finishing down as i was going to go over the car again anyways 

Here's a 50/50 on the door, you can see how much duller the un-polished side is:










And completed:










The side strips were also polished, with a Megs Polishing Pad & [email protected]'s, however i made very fast passes with minimul pressure to keep heat down:










Some people tend to leave these after they've removed the tape but i hate seeing them all swirly compared to the rest of the de-swirled paint 

*21:00pm -End of day 1*:

*09:00 - Day 2*:

I finished off the de-swirling - the front and rear bumpers/side skirts etc were polished with the Megs Pad and Rotary also, before i did the smaller areas with the PC and a 4" spot pad.

*11:00am*:

Next stage was to refine the finish even further (and remove the odd buffer trail) with a 3M Finishing Pad and Menzerna [email protected]'s:










Fully worked and ready to buff off:










This made a huuuuge difference to the clarity of the solid red paint:










*14:00pm*:

The 2nd stage machine polishing only took approx 2 hours but by the time Angela had made me have my lunch p ) it was nearly 2 o clock so time was nipping on a bit.

As always, after the polishing was done i removed all the dust with a Zymöl duster and wiped down all the shuts etc before getting the Vintage out the fridge. This was applied to a German Applicator Pad as always:



















And applied to the whole car and left to cure:










As always, while the wax cured i detailed the interior, polished the exhaust tips (these were proper black and needed compound), dressed the arches with Megs All Season Dressing, sealed the wheels with Poorboys wheel Sealant and did the tyres with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel.

I also applied 303 Aerospace Protectant to the Engine and buffed off:




























The wax was now ready to come off and i'd managed to get such a thin layer onto the paint that it didnt even need a wipe down before the pics 

The car was now back to how red should look :thumb:































































































































So around 20 hours work in total for this one but i was quite pleased with the outcome, just wish the difference in the before and afters was as clear in the pics as it was in the metal 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Scorpio (May 29, 2006)

Stunning, a complete transformation. Really top work! Just how an M3 should look!


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

stunning results as always Clark, never seen those wheels on a m3 before.... not really that nice are they?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Again, Clark, stunning :thumb:

I actually got all excited when I saw you'd posted a write-up 

No, I'm not trying to groom you honest ! 

Top stuff !


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Excellent! I *really* don't like beemers much, but that has been brought back from the brink in spectacular style

The owner must be delighted and feeling that his slack-ar5e has been suitably kicked :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pink_elephant said:


> stunning results as always Clark, never seen those wheels on a m3 before.... not really that nice are they?


The earlier M3's came with the 18" alloys, i do admit the 19"s are a bit nicer 



Gaffer said:


> Excellent! I *really* don't like beemers much, but that has been brought back from the brink in spectacular style
> 
> The owner must be delighted and feeling that his slack-ar5e has been suitably kicked :thumb:


Hopefully he's happy, he picks it up tomoro morning  :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Beautiful detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

did you use HD cleanse before the wax??


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

Clark said:


> The earlier M3's came with the 18" alloys, i do admit the 19"s are a bit nicer
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> i think its the stainless lip that spoils the design


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice work there Clark, as always a great write up. To begin with that is a very nice vehicle and the 50/50 pictures truly show the difference you made to it. I find your posts very interesting to read and helpfull at the same time, your attention to detail is outstanding sir.

Thank you for sharing :thumb:

Question, you didn't show a picture of the 3M Compoudning pad? Do you have one by any chance?


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Cracking work! :thumb: 

You had very much work to do on this car and the finish is perfect, congratulations.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't know how you manage it Clark. Day in day out producing such top quality work. 20 hours work in two days and still manage the write ups and answer questions. Do you not need sleep like the rest of us poor mortals.  What can I say? :speechles Stunning work as usual.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I don't know how you manage it Clark. Day in day out producing such top quality work. 20 hours work in two days and still manage the write ups and answer questions. Do you not need sleep like the rest of us poor mortals.  What can I say? :speechles Stunning work as usual.


hes just not as old as you :wave:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolutely awesome Clark, really, that is impressive!

I could have been doing with that pad on the M5 I did, would have saved multiple sets.

Great job on the wheels, and the clarity shot after 85rd is stunning!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

tdekany said:


> Beautiful detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> did you use HD cleanse before the wax??


Nope, the paint was in perfect condition after polishing so no need for any glazing oils etc that may reduce the durability of the wax (this is from our findings anyways )



Nica said:


> Very nice work there Clark, as always a great write up. To begin with that is a very nice vehicle and the 50/50 pictures truly show the difference you made to it. I find your posts very interesting to read and helpfull at the same time, your attention to detail is outstanding sir.
> 
> Thank you for sharing :thumb:
> 
> Question, you didn't show a picture of the 3M Compoudning pad? Do you have one by any chance?


oops, sorry mate! I Have an even more swirly Audi S3 to do next so i shall do that for you in the next write up :thumb:



spitfire said:


> I don't know how you manage it Clark. Day in day out producing such top quality work. 20 hours work in two days and still manage the write ups and answer questions. Do you not need sleep like the rest of us poor mortals.  What can I say? :speechles Stunning work as usual.


Cheers mate, yeah it takes a good while to do the write ups etc but if i dont do it now i probs wont bother a day or two later!

We're also here to try and help others, not just post details to try and gain more work then bugger off for a week or two lol 

(i'll probably be tired tomoro morning though!)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Absolutely awesome Clark, really, that is impressive!
> 
> I could have been doing with that pad on the M5 I did, would have saved multiple sets.
> 
> Great job on the wheels, and the clarity shot after 85rd is stunning!


Cheers mark :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

an excellent read and stunning work!!!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Maybe a link of this pad?
Is this pad?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nicely detailed :thumb: thats awesome


----------



## poyo (Feb 7, 2007)

Superb work as always! I always enjoy your write -ups! 3M pads? That is interesting to me. How do they work with Megs #85?

Could you please shine extra light on how glazes affect wax's durability?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

thats the money shot!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I love the way Red cars look after they have been cleaned well nice job


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly awesome as always.....

I love reading your posts, very informative and the before and after shots are always top notch..

Keep um coming.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That M3 was in a real state before.  No wonder the paint looked dull with that amount of swirling & RIDS! Superb correction, attention to all the other details and the finish from the Vintage have left the car looking absolutely stunning 

A cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Great work as usual, really put the life back into that paint :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

maesal said:


> Maybe a link of this pad?
> Is this pad?


Methinks Autoperfection sells them, since I ordered a 2pk last nite :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its a shame to see such a lovely car in that state however you have done a awesome job on it and im sure the customer is very happy. Great job


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

V12MSM said:


> Methinks Autoperfection sells them, since I ordered a 2pk last nite :lol:


What one, the 09550?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea, I assume that is the one, and going by price too...

Sorry to bog the post down Clark, just answering a Q


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys never fail to amaze me...Excellent write up's and outstanding outcomes always...


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another top job on a stunning car!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

your write ups are awesome mate  always enjoy reading your threads. superb work as ever.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Stunning results. Great photographs and top write-up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

The befores looks like it had been washed with a brillo pad! 

Superb correction there sir! :thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

awesome job lad, the 18's on them look soo standard


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the finishes you achieve and this M3 is no exception - brilliant.:buffer:


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Superb write up Clark

Top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent work mate and great write up, read your comments twice to fully absorb the contents. M3 my favourite car..:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Superb correction work and a great detail!


----------



## kelkin (Jul 12, 2007)

excellent work- imola red my favourite bm colour :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

top job! i could never let an m3 get like that!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Master at work clark, but the owner needs a good hard shake, cars like that deserve to be looked after.


----------



## JonoST2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Lets hope the owner keeps on top of it from now on!

Excellent work :buffer:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

The 3M compouding pad is picture 9. I use them at work and they are very good. Leave minimal marks considering how hard they are.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

MK1Campaign said:


> The 3M compouding pad is *picture 9*. I use them at work and they are very good. Leave minimal marks considering how hard they are.


Picture 9? 

Sorry I don't think I'm following you on this one


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Like I said to Rich yesterday, it's your attention to detail which always sticks out for me. Absolutely top work mate :thumb:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

jesus christ people dont deserve cars like that when they dont look after them. job well done clark whats the mat under the car for by the way?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Like I said to Rich yesterday, it's your attention to detail which always sticks out for me. Absolutely top work mate :thumb:


Yep agreed in details, photography and post content

I even love the undertone to the work ethic on this one

Owner will want to look after this once i've finished

Looks really nice in red (of course when done properly), you don't see too many


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ST dan said:


> jesus christ people dont deserve cars like that when they dont look after them. job well done clark whats the mat under the car for by the way?


It captures all the water which we then pump into a tank (takes about 30 seconds) as the council insist on it due to no drainage on the grounds, never used it today though cos it was pi$$ing down!  



AndyC said:


> Like I said to Rich yesterday, it's your attention to detail which always sticks out for me. Absolutely top work mate :thumb:





Epoch said:


> Yep agreed in details, photography and post content
> 
> I even love the undertone to the work ethic on this one
> 
> ...


Cheers guys, very much appreciated 

The owner was very pleased with it this morning, his first words being "wow, is that my car??" - made it all worthwhile :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb results on body and wheels :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Nica said:


> Picture 9?
> 
> Sorry I don't think I'm following you on this one


Sorry my mistake. Its the 10th pic from the top.


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Fantastic stuff as usual Clark - almost every post you guys make gives me something more to think about!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent as always :thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Inspiritaional work right there.. :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Spot on work as usual :thumb:


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a stunning transformation of a now again stunning car - I'd be delighted with that as a customer.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

No wonder your so booked up stunning work.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Nica said:


> Picture 9?
> 
> Sorry I don't think I'm following you on this one


Then, is this pic:










and the code is 09550. I'll buy some this week :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow what a transformation, top work that shows some dedication on those wheels especially. Lovely correction work :doublesho


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

maesal said:


> Then, is this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cristal clear now maesal, thank you for the help :thumb:

So this is the 3M Compounding pad...mmm..orange looks good


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I was also looking for the white compounding pad, but I found that it isn't sold in Europe and I think that it is 8" only...


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Clark, Thats stunning now mate!! 

That 3M Compounding pad really seemed to do the buisness, swirls no more,great work as usuall!!

What did you use on the rear lip spoiler?? Same as the side strips??:speechles


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

vpricey said:


> Clark, Thats stunning now mate!!
> 
> That 3M Compounding pad really seemed to do the buisness, swirls no more,great work as usuall!!
> 
> What did you use on the rear lip spoiler?? Same as the side strips??:speechles


PC on the spoiler lip mate, and yeah the compounding pad is awesome - was putting it to good use again today!

Thanks for all the comments folks


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Raising the bar yet again, you never fail to impress! I just wish you weren't so far away...

Absolutely cracking finish, first class.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

That is a Fantastic turnaround Clark and love that shade of Red on the beemer. By the way what happened to the Four smartie sized blobs of Menz method on the Pads? What's the method you've used on the blue finishing pad? It looks like something out of the Kama Sutra! And your Seat Leon's looking good too - but it looks like the suspension has collapsed? Or maybe you have one of those adjustable set ups like they have on the Alfa SZ to get you over sleeping policeman! (On those you just press a button and it raises a few inches!) Cheers Ian


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

leistrum said:


> That is a Fantastic turnaround Clark and love that shade of Red on the beemer. By the way what happened to the Four smartie sized blobs of Menz method on the Pads? What's the method you've used on the blue finishing pad? It looks like something out of the Kama Sutra! And your Seat Leon's looking good too - but it looks like the suspension has collapsed? Or maybe you have one of those adjustable set ups like they have on the Alfa SZ to get you over sleeping policeman! (On those you just press a button and it raises a few inches!) Cheers Ian


The polish on the pad is from when i first "prime" it, once i've done the first set i just use a 10p sized blob in the middle after that 

The Leon's on coilovers now - hence why its wound pretty much all the way down (and on its 3rd splitter!) :thumb:


----------



## Nuno XXI (Aug 27, 2007)

Loved the final result! 

Congrats!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Excellent Transformation


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> That M3 was in a real state before.  No wonder the paint looked dull with that amount of swirling & RIDS! Superb correction, attention to all the other details and the finish from the Vintage have left the car looking absolutely stunning
> 
> A cracking job :thumb:


What are RIDS??


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

*R*andom *I*solated *D*eep *S*cratches


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is simply awesome bud!! :doublesho 

One of my best transformations. Well done :thumb:


----------

